# 2P in the Rocketfish



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

Well the time has finally come. I acquired a 2P supermicro board finally.







Through the help of OCNG I should have the ability to overclock both the bus speed and multiplier once I decide on which processors will be finding their home. Plan is to step into 16GB per CPU in quad channel and continue using my 7950's. No reason to upgrade I don't have enough monitor to require more video.

This is the case all modded and ready to go just needs the new board and blocks.



> Installed in the case with plenty of room for a single 5.25" ODD and possible a fan controller or pair of temp sensors undecided at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will likely remove the stacked MCR220 from this case to run just the MCR480 upper and MCR320 lower. Hell I may mix things up and just leave the GTX470's in there lol.


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2015)

I already know I'm going to love this thread. Sub'd.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't expect it to be accomplished at a crazy fast rate I have work and school to work around. I will update as often as possible, but I am working a budget heavily and the waterblocks will likely be one of the last things ordered. Expect this to be air cooled for a while.


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2015)

Subbed!

Send me those U9's when you switch to water- would be a nice side-grade for the CM 212's on my 4P


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Send me those U9's when you switch to water- would be a nice side-grade for the CM 212's on my 4P



I was wondering how long before someone scouted those out


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2015)

My understanding is that OCNG is only supported on the quad-socket board... ?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> My understanding is that OCNG is only supported on the quad-socket board... ?



There is a reason I went with this specific board. Overclocking is under development with it. 

http://area51dev.blogspot.com/2015/12/h8dgih8dg6-support-is-on-its-way_4.html


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2015)

cdawall said:


> There is a reason I went with this specific board. Overclocking is under development with it.
> 
> http://area51dev.blogspot.com/2015/12/h8dgih8dg6-support-is-on-its-way_4.html


Oh.  Cool.  I look forward to trying that on my board too then!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

http://valid.x86.fr/xxh1jt






Some of the ES chips can get up there...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2015)

Woah woah a 32c CPU @ 5GHz???


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Woah woah a 32c CPU @ 5GHz???



That has to be a glitch. That CPU only has 16 cores and is based off of bulldozer.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 9, 2015)

Did it do a total for both cpu's?  2 x 16 = 32 cores available?
Maybe?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

flmatter said:


> Did it do a total for both cpu's?  2 x 16 = 32 cores available?
> Maybe?



I assume that's what happened.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 9, 2015)

flmatter said:


> Did it do a total for both cpu's?  2 x 16 = 32 cores available?
> Maybe?



That's what I was thinking... and 5Ghz?????? WoOt?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

5ghz of unlocked bulldozer power. I can't imagine the power consumption of that poor board if that was loaded down. Would easily be in the 800w range.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2015)

Need to pick up a 4->8 pin converter, some TIM and this will be up and running here shortly.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice setup!  You really got a sweet price on that!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2015)

Ignore the lack of effort put into cable management, Just a quick dirty to assemble the thing and get it running.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2015)

Why are the read/write's so bad? This is raid 0 using the adaptec controller on the board...3x120GB toshibas, write is worse than a single drive on its own.


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

Sounds like you benched the drives individually. Did you do that individual bench through the Adaptec controller?

Edit: Oh, I guess that IS the integrated controller. Hmm. What model controller?
Edit 2: I guess I could be not lazy and google it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't think I did that is booted into windows in the raid volume.


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

I got inconsistent results with AS SSD Bench. I'd be curious to know what CrystalDiskMark does (it's more of a file-system performance benchmark).

I'd be a little worried about whether or not that Adaptec controller will pass TRIM commands through the RAID. If not, it may be better to set them up as individual drives and RAID them under Windows nevermind, one can not boot to a Windows software RAID.

Edit: Write caching/read-ahead and all that sweet, sweet goodness enabled in the RAID controller (and Windows)?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2015)

Appears to be just the AMD integrated one. I guess that means I should get a card.






and yes to your other questions


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2015)

Eh well umm $80 for the pair so I guess we will see how this goes.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

The 12c chips are in. I would say they do ok


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2016)

So, roughly three stock FX 8320s then? This should be interesting.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

xvi said:


> So, roughly three stock FX 8320s then? This should be interesting.



It is probably not that effecient, but it is a fun little build which is what I was after. This is at 3.5ghz, I really don't want to pop the board I *need *to put heatsinks on the mosfets and get some good airflow across the board.


----------



## T-Bob (Jan 5, 2016)

Really nice 2P build! That makes me want to try an AMD 2P build nexxt. What model Rocketfich case is that? It would be a perfect fit for an Intel 2P that I have running on a bench


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

I am starting to figure this turionpowercontrol thing out








T-Bob said:


> Really nice 2P build! That makes me want to try an AMD 2P build nexxt. What model Rocketfich case is that? It would be a perfect fit for an Intel 2P that I have running on a bench



I believe the part number is RF-FULLTOWER, if you google lian li rocketfish it has a ton of results I got mine years ago from @freaksavior in trade for some parts local.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I am starting to figure this turionpowercontrol thing out


Saw the first screenshot and was really surprised that this thing was bested by a dual X5650. Glad to see you fixed it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

xvi said:


> Saw the first screenshot and was really surprised that this thing was bested by a dual X5650. Glad to see you fixed it.



I have to set the lower pstates higher was my issue the first 3 pstates are all boost so I was dropping to 1.4ghz on multiple cores killing my score.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2016)

Well this just happened...something deep inside of me wants 5ghz on this setup.

@Norton did you want to buy those U9's?


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Well this just happened...something deep inside of me wants 5ghz on this setup.
> 
> @Norton did you want to buy those U9's?



Send me a PM


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> Send me a PM



You are talking about a large amount of effort on my part, but I guess I can oblige.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2016)

lookie what showed up


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2016)

Didn't know there were G34 WBs...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Didn't know there were G34 WBs...



There are 3 or 4 of them, several are discontinued


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2016)

Got the 5805 adaptec in, way better than the AMD one, but could still be faster. Oh well this works for me.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2016)

Slight update to this.

Loop in it's current config is 

Laing D4->MCR420->CPU2->DDGTS120B->CPU1->DDGTS120R->BayRes


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2016)

@cdawall so when you moving over to rigid tubing/fittings?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2016)

On this one probably never. It has zero cable management so no real point.  In my Intel rig as soon as I get water cooler gpus


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2016)

Finally got the watercooling assembled and running, unluckily windows 10 wont play ball with this board and overclocking. Going to dual boot with 7P and see how it does.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 6, 2016)

I need some fans to keep the board cooler and some heatsinks for the VRM's on the top CPU, but this appears pretty stable.






Got a new high score in cinebench. 3800 is super stable across all cores it appears.






As is 4ghz, 650w at the wall for this run


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2016)

Very very nice. Getcha some VRM blocks and add to the loop. Shouldnt effect too too much, one would think . . . .


----------



## cdawall (Jun 6, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very very nice. Getcha some VRM blocks and add to the loop. Shouldnt effect too too much, one would think . . . .



I can't do a vrm block for the top CPU it is setup stupid. It will end up with individual HS's on it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I can't do a vrm block for the top CPU it is setup stupid. It will end up with individual HS's on it.


You will have to show me sometime ...


----------

